

Confirmed: Apple's A6 uses triple-core GPU  - doublextremevil
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/confirmed-apples-a6-uses-triple-core-gpu/

======
ghshephard
I like John Siracusa's perspective on his "Hypercritical" Podcast (He has
somewhat of a gaming background) - when he heard Apple claiming to have a Dual
Core Processor on one of their iDevices because they had Dual Core GPUs:

"That's not how we measure a GPU"

I.E. The number of cores in GPU is mostly irrelevant compared to its
performance, which is much more relevant.

It's like counting the Output pins on the CPU - Let's say you have a 722 Pin
micro-PGA package. I guess it's interesting trivia, but isn't anything that
tells you much about the processor's power/utility in and of itself.

